# Thermaltake TT-1225 Anschließen



## Tsx (17. Mai 2010)

*Thermaltake TT-1225 Anschließen*

Moin,

ich habe ein kleines Problem. Ich habe mir vor geraumer Zeit von Thermaltake ein Soprano Gehäuse gekauft, bin sehr zufrieden bis ich mir vor kurzem einen neuen CPU-Kühler gekauft habe und eine Lüftersteuerung. Im Gehäuse waren /sind von vornherein 2*120er Lüfter "Thermaltake TT1225" und ein "Thermaltake TT-9025A" gewesen. Letzeren habe ich nie benutzt. Die beiden 120er Lüfter schon, nur liefen sie bis jetzt immer auf 12V und der CPU Lüfter auf max. Drehzahl. Zusammen ergibt das Lärm :X. Der CPU Lüfter lässt sich ohne Weiteres an die Lüftersteuerung anschließen und ist nun angenehm Leise. Nur bei den 120er Lüftern raff ich die Mechanik dahinter nicht ganz ab.
Ich hab mal nen Bild gelinkt von dem Lüfter. Ich weis bei mbesten willen nicht, wozu der 3er Stecker gut ist. Ich mein der hat nur eine Leitung. Ich habe überlegt die 120er einfach auf 5V oder 7V laufen zu lassen, aber es wurmt mich schon sie nicht an die Lüftersteuerung zu bekommen, evtl könnt ihr mir ja helfen.

Die Lüftersteuerung:
Scythe Kaze Master Ace schwarz, 13,34cm (5.25") Lüftersteuerung

120er Lüfter:
http://www.overclock.net/attachment...rmaltake-tt-1225-120x25mm-4-blue-p1100002.jpg


----------



## Dr.Speed (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Thermaltake TT-1225 Anschließen*

Ich habe mir von Thermal Take das Armor Gehäuse gekauft und hatte die gleichen / sehr ähnliche Lüfter mit dabei.
Dieser 3-Pin-Stecker, an dem nur eine Ader angeschlossen ist, wird normalerweise ans Mainboard angeschlossen und liefert dem Mainboard Daten über die Lüftergeschwindigkeit. Der Lüfter selbst ist (vom Strom her) direkt mit der 12 Volt Leitung vom Netzteil verbunden. Er lässt sich nicht direkt an die Lüftersteuerung anschließen.

Es gibt jetzt zwei Möglichkeiten:

1.) Du tauscht den Lüfter gegen einen neuen, der leiser ist und regelbar (mein Tipp)

2.) Du entfernst den Stromanschluss des Lüfters von dem Stecker, der zum Netzteil führt und schließt die beiden Kabel an den 3-Pin-Stecker an (nicht verpolen; außerdem schwierig und keine Erfolgsgarantie; --> Ich rate davon ab)


----------

